# Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

in neun Tagen ist bei uns der Hecht wieder offen. Musste mit Berdauern feststellen, dass von meinem Spitzenring die SIC-Einlage einen Sprung (mit scharfer Kante) hat, so dass es mir das Geflecht abschneiden könnte.


Es handelt sich um eine DAM "Black Panther 60". Der Spitzenring ist mit einlakiert.


*Gibt es die Möglichkeit nur die Einlage zu wechseln, wenn ja wie?

Ansonsten: Wie wechsel ich den Spitzenring?* Erst Lack abbröseln, Ring warm machen abziehen. Dann neuen drauf und evtl. einlackieren....

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, dass ich das in der kurzen Zeit noch hinbekomme.

mfg Krezter


----------



## TRANSformator (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

Wie Martinb schon sagte, Spitzenring musste tauschen.

Bei Ruten ohne einlackierten Spitzenring ist das einfach. Spitzenring mit Fön erwärmen (Handschuhe benutzen, kann auch mit Fön richtig heiß werden) und immer mal unter leichtem Drehen versuchen. Irgendwann kommt er dir entgegen.

Bei einlackierten Spitzenringen gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Den Ring samt Lackierung vom Blank trennen (geht am besten mit feiner Trennscheibe und Dremel). Dann den neuen Ring mit Heißkleber (hat bei mir immer gehalten) oder speziellem Rutenbaukleber aufkleben. Achtung: Evtl. benötigst du nun einen anderen Tube-Durchmesser. Also Spitzendurchmesser messen. Optional kann man dann noch wieder eine Wicklung machen und den Ring miteinlackieren. Muss man aber nicht. In der Regel ändert sich durch das kürzen der 1-2 cm vom Blank die Aktion nicht sonderlich. Hängt aber auch von der Rute ab. Sagen wir mal so. Bei einer Pilkrute ists weniger dramatishc als bei einer auf Spitzenaktion ausgelegten feinen Spinnrute.

2. Den Lack vorsichtig abschaben, falls Wicklung vorhanden, diese entfernen. Dabei den Blank nicht beschädigen oder ankratzen. Dann den Ring wie beschrieben erhitzen und ablösen.
Dann kannste den neuen Ring wie auch schon beschrieben wiedern ankleben. Da ja jetzt die Spuren des abgeschabten Lacks & der Wicklung sichtbar sein sollten, würde ich dort wieder eine Wicklung setzen und mit Ringbindungslack lackieren.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

Danke an euch beide|wavey:

Das mit dem "Der Lack verbrennt von selbst" vom Martin hört sich einfach an, obwohl ich der Sache nicht ganz traue (so heiß wollt ichs dann eigentlich auch nicht haben^^)

Also werd hoffenltich noch die kommenden Tage zu meinem TD kommen, sind halt ein paar Kilometer...

mfg Kretzer


----------



## TRANSformator (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

So heiß, dass der Lack verbrennt, würde ich es persönlich auch nicht machen. Da wäre mir die Gefahr zu groß, dass auch der angrenzende Lack des Blanks was abbekommt.

Die 10 Minuten mehr zum Abschaben des Lackes machen den Braten sicherlich auch nicht fett.
Sowas sollte aber auch jeder gescheite Gerätehändler können. Ist keine Hexerei und recht fix gemacht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

Hallo Trafo,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe, so werde ich es machen!

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

Da braucht ihr keine Angst haben, wenn ihr die von Martin beschriebene Methode anwendet, denn es soll und es reicht auch, wenn man den vorderen Teil des Spitzenring erwärmt.
Das kann man mit nem ganz normalen Feuerzeug machen, da reichen etwa 10 Sekunden und dann gleich mal am Spitzenring ziehen. Durch die Erwärmung wird nicht nur der Kleber sondern auch der Lack weich und der Lackfilm reißt, durch den Zug, automatisch am Übergang Blank zu Spitzenring.
Dabei werden die erwärmten Teile gerademal so heiß, dass die durchschnittliche Handwerkerpfote den Ring ohne Handschuhe abziehen kann.
Wir reden da von geschätzten max. 300°C Spitzentemp. am Spitzenring, wovon nur ein Bruchteil beim Blank und beim Lack neben dem Ring ankommt. Bis man an den Ring fasst, sind es im nu, am Ring selbst, bloß noch 200..irgendwas Grad und das für nicht einmal 2 Sekunden Spitzenring festhalten und ziehen, wo die Fingerkuppe ertragen muss.
Ich habe das schon zigmal mit blanken Pfoten gemacht ohne mich zu verbrennen oder ne Rute zu beschädigen.
Da passiert der Rute echt gar nichts, wenn man sich nicht gerade saublöd anstellt.


----------



## bkuemmig (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

hey ihr, 

hatte das selbe problem. wenn dir das alles zu heiß ist geh einfach zu deinem lokalen angeldealer, der macht dir das. war bei mir bei fishermams partner. für 15 euronen hat er mir den kompletten ring gewechselt ohne das ich da mit 0 ahnung versuche dran ruzumehren...


----------



## TRANSformator (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Da passiert der Rute echt gar nichts, wenn man sich nicht gerade saublöd anstellt.



Vollkommen richtig. Aber gerade, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat, neigt der ein oder andere gern dazu, sich "saublöd" anzustellen. Deswegen rate ich jedem, der sowas zum ersten Mal macht, sich genauestens zu erkundigen, mag er auch noch soviele dumme Fragen stellen.

Zu den Handschuhen:
Ich hab durchaus keine sensiblen Finger, bin eigentlich durch und durch ein Handwerker und würde auch in meinem erlernten handwerklichen Beruf gern noch arbeiten, wenn man da vernünftiges Geld verdienen könnte.
Trotzdem empfinde ich das Lösen solcher Ringen doch als recht unangenehm an den Flossen. Es entstehen zwar keine Verletzungen an den Fingern, unangenehm kanns trotzdem sein. Also darf man die Handschuhe ruhig anziehen.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Sic Einlage des Spitzenrings ist kaput, wie reparieren?*

Ich hab bei meinen zwei Grundruten den Spitzenring gegen einen mit Innengewinde getauscht, um mit der Schwingspitze zu fischen. Da wars kein Problem. Die waren eben nicht drüberlackiert. 

Aber mit der beschriebenen Methode sollte es funzen, also Danke nochmal an alle.

mfg Kretzer


----------

